

You only get one lifetime to do what you want to do. Touching photo essay. - FleursDuMal
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/gallery/2008/mar/31/lifebeforedeath?picture=333325401

======
pius
I've heard various exhibits and collections described to viewers as
challenging, but this one is probably the _most_ challenging I've seen.

------
ovi256
This reminds me of ancient learned men's custom of keeping a skull as a
memento mori. They found it so important that they placed it on their desk,
always in view.

------
jeroen
"And I’d only just bought myself a new fridge-freezer! If I’d only known!"

A funny highlight in a touching essay.

------
mrtron
This is tough to go through. However a good reminder that life is short, don't
sell out.

------
euccastro
[http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Capela_dos_ossos_inscric...](http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Capela_dos_ossos_inscricao.jpg)

"We bones that here lie, for yours we are waiting."

[http://www.sacred-destinations.com/portugal/evora-capela-
dos...](http://www.sacred-destinations.com/portugal/evora-capela-dos-ossos-
bones-chapel.htm)

------
lucasvo
What does it have to do with Hacker News if I may ask?

~~~
niels
Hack before you die... maybe?

------
deathbyzen
Thanks for killing my April Fool's buzz :(

~~~
ken
Don't be sad! Today could be your last April's Fool's day. :-)

